

TFS MVP Deleted Comments on His Blog - nsoonhui
http://flux88.com/blog/a-deleted-response-to-a-tfs-blog-post/

======
jasonkester
Why is this news? Why would anybody be expected to care that a blogger deleted
a comment?

Reading this guy's complaint, it sounds like he even got a nice email
explanation of why the comment was deleted. What more could he possibly
expect?

There is no absolute right to free speech on the internet. This author doesn't
appear to realize that. The "mvp" in question gets to decide what shows up on
his website. That's the end of the story.

~~~
steveklabnik
> Why is this news? Why would anybody be expected to care that a blogger
> deleted a comment?

Oftentimes, when stories do well on one news site (see link below...), people
cross post them to others, because hey, why not get more HN karma too?

I agree with you. Not very newsworthy. It even sorted itself out.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/954yd/no_offens...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/954yd/no_offense_but_i_deleted_your_comment_i_make_way/)

------
ScottWhigham
For the non-MSFT crowd, "TFS" = Team Foundation Server, a Visual Studio suite
of testing and development tools
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team_Foundation_Server>). "MVP" is MSFT's voted
position that is a recognized person who contributes to the community. MVPs
are for a particular piece of software so to be an "TFS MVP" means the
original blogger supposedly contributes to the TFS community.

~~~
jeroen
MVP == Most Valuable Professional

------
ScottWhigham
An update: The original blogger, Ben Day, posted a mea culpa here:
<http://blog.benday.com/archive/2009/07/27/23233.aspx>

------
mberning
It's his blog. He can do what he wants. Personally, I would no longer visit.

